# Having a hard night..



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

the pain and emptyness are here.. :anim_03:
i thought id post a thread for us all to whine and cry on.. 
whaaaa 
I hope everyone is having a great evening and planning on having fun for the holiday.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

ok...I'll bite.

My son came home from school with 102.5 fever - 6 years old. We have our fingers crossed its not Swine Flu. Both my wife and I have shot immune systems compliments of thyroid trouble. Swiney is the last thing my family needs right now. He's going to the docs in a few minutes to get checked.


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

oh man, ill say some prayers.. 
please let us know ok!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> the pain and emptyness are here.. :anim_03:
> i thought id post a thread for us all to whine and cry on..
> whaaaa
> I hope everyone is having a great evening and planning on having fun for the holiday.


How are you doing, MrGraves? What's going on? Have you set a date for surgery or RAI?


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

well i went into my docs office and got treated like some kind of junkie, 
im meeting with a endo on dec 22 to see whats next... right now, im passing a kidney stone and thats why i havnt ben on here... plus they told me to stop taking my endo meds to prep for surgery tests so ive been feeling horrible this week. 
Thank you for asking, im sure there are those that feel worse than I... other than the kidney stones..
but yea, my doc got mad and said we had wasted months (under his guidence mind you) and that my story was the same ole story of a junkie
"ive had a hard month, my back and legs are killing me, my eyes hurt , my chins burn, ive had about 8 hours of sleep in the last 3 days, so he hands me a box of seriquil....
right on the med warning it says " do not take if you have a thyroid condition" 
so im thinking, what a MORON! and then he has the nerve to cut me back on my one med that does help with the leg and back pain, so, I went online and ordered it and when he calls , ill just tell him... you treated me like a ass... so obviously you have no clue or, dont trust me which means I cant trust you... & dont need you, got my meds on line and bottom line, minus the doc visit, the discomfort going there and being treated like crap, the cost, the trip and wait at walmart and cost, its actualy cheaper to order it on line.... i dont plan on doing this for the rest of my life, i just needed some relief before my surgery....
peace to us all!

*NasDaqP, how is your child?*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> well i went into my docs office and got treated like some kind of junkie,
> im meeting with a endo on dec 22 to see whats next... right now, im passing a kidney stone and thats why i havnt ben on here... plus they told me to stop taking my endo meds to prep for surgery tests so ive been feeling horrible this week.
> Thank you for asking, im sure there are those that feel worse than I... other than the kidney stones..
> but yea, my doc got mad and said we had wasted months (under his guidence mind you) and that my story was the same ole story of a junkie
> ...


This is a horrible horrible story!! That doctor has no business practicing medicine.

I am so so sorry you were treated this way and I do hope you never plan on going back to this guy ever again.

Thanks for checking in though for I do like to follow-up on our wonderful posters.


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

Let me start by saying 
Its so nice to be back where people understand how I feel. 
Ive been away from the board for a little while, Ive gotten so hostile.. because of these Docs.. $$$ is so tight because of all this,, we didnt even get a christmas tree this year. Its ok though, I still celebrated the birth of Jesus which, right now, is who is getting me through all this, Him and my Wife. Ive made my poor wife actualy sick, she has hives from stress, that makes me want to kill myself but I know that would only hurt her worse and , I cant goto hell.

We are all special people, with a disease that it seems like not to many "professionals" know much about. Ive been off my graves meds to 
prepare for a surgery that never happened due to a retard doctor. & No sir I am not going back to him ever again, I THINK, I found a great endo, I got blood drawn yesterday and ill post the t4free and tfree3 and tsh in here so we can hash out with people who know wtf they are talking about. I really appreciate this place!

Andro's without getting to personal, is your family ok? I really hope so!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> Let me start by saying
> Its so nice to be back where people understand how I feel.
> Ive been away from the board for a little while, Ive gotten so hostile.. because of these Docs.. $$$ is so tight because of all this,, we didnt even get a christmas tree this year. Its ok though, I still celebrated the birth of Jesus which, right now, is who is getting me through all this, Him and my Wife. Ive made my poor wife actualy sick, she has hives from stress, that makes me want to kill myself but I know that would only hurt her worse and , I cant goto hell.
> 
> ...


So good to hear from you and yes, all is well on my end. Monies are tight for us as well but we do trust in the Lord and we have managed so far. Many have nothing so at least we have something.

I just finished replying to your other post. Wowie!!! I can identify with your experiences big time. I too, could tell stories of a similar ilk.

Hoping and praying 2010 is better, so much better for you and your wife.

Has Dr. Marakas put you on any meds yet to help calm things until you get that thryoid out?


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

Andro's, your my hero man.... 
No sir, not yet, he had me stay off the thy meds till he got his own blood work done, said my last doc was a moron, so he wants fresh, new data. 
bang another 200$ out the door... Praise God for making a way for the test and the Doc visit to happen. Cuz this i$ breaking me.

The new doc was text messaging my kidney doc as I was in my rant, which impressed me I really like my urologist, his staff and him really have it together,so to see my new endo , communicating with my surgeon, instantly told me, "this guy is in the loop of good docs, calm down!" 
I got my blood work drawn yesterday and started back on the thy meds to take the incredible hulk outta me (that you could blow over with a small breath, its all in my mind, all thats left thats any good is my arms) 
So I think I am going to keeep doing a lot of praying and go Hyperteacher's route, Andro's, I cant make up my mind on precedure, so Im going to stay in here and talk to my new Doc Manakas and do what he says and live with it.. 
Ive learned the hard way, and to anyone reading this thinking you can wait it out, please dont, you will destroy your family, your financial status and most of all, yourself, get treated and dont goof around with half @$$ doctors.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> Andro's, your my hero man....
> No sir, not yet, he had me stay off the thy meds till he got his own blood work done, said my last doc was a moron, so he wants fresh, new data.
> bang another 200$ out the door... Praise God for making a way for the test and the Doc visit to happen. Cuz this i$ breaking me.
> 
> ...


Oh, you can't wait out Graves'! I did not try to but because of failure to be diagnosed, I almost died from a thyroid storm which I believe you may be in the throes of now off and on. The signs are uncontrolable rage, pyschosis, disorientation, very very hot, itchy and terribly confused. I feel for you. I have been there and walked that walk.

Do what you think best for yourself and your pocketbook. It is "your" choice; not anyone else's.


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

yes sir, I am either in almost a thyroid storm status, hyper tension blood pressure, heart palpitations, bleeding chins and ankles, or im drugged asleep:confused0064:.

Im really thinking the RAI thanks to hyper teach. See Andros, they diagnosed me with bipolar disorder and gave me a bunch of inappropriate meds... for several years, not till I went to a internal med specialist did he say, you need to have your thyroid checked, you seem level headed and you couldnt do the work you do if you were bi polar..

Tonight is new years eve, im up, feelin blessed to be upon a new year that will bless us all with great wealth for our health and familys. All of those in this forum are in my prayers.


----------



## JodiH1221 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I am having a hard night as well... Most of my nights are like this! I try not to complain becuase I do not want to get on my finaces nerves but I feel like it is never going to end! I am depressed, I can't sleep, I am tired all the time, I get terrible headaches, I get chest pains, tremors, heart papltations, blurry vision, I can't go to the bathroom (srry tmi), I am so cold all the time but then I start sweating out of nowhere (which can be embarrassing out in public), I can't concentrate, The front of my neck hurts like i got punched in it!, and some other things too but I will save everyone from it becuase I am sure many are having the same issues. I wish my endo could figure out whats going on but I know it will take time. I am just so frustrated and tired. I am beginning to feel hopeless! Does it ever get better? Ugh 
Hope everyone is having a wonderful new year!


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

Im sorry your feeling bad, if you check my user posts, youll see, it sounds like were in the same boat. Smartest thing you can do is come here and complain to us, we totally understand, she wont, and you cant expect her to. She may get mad and tired of hearing it, we wont, we will help you out morally. 
This board is awesome! Wait till you meet Nasdaqphil and andro's! & many other beautiful people in here, ur one of um, welcome, God Bless & happy new year!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JodiH1221 said:


> Well I am having a hard night as well... Most of my nights are like this! I try not to complain becuase I do not want to get on my finaces nerves but I feel like it is never going to end! I am depressed, I can't sleep, I am tired all the time, I get terrible headaches, I get chest pains, tremors, heart papltations, blurry vision, I can't go to the bathroom (srry tmi), I am so cold all the time but then I start sweating out of nowhere (which can be embarrassing out in public), I can't concentrate, The front of my neck hurts like i got punched in it!, and some other things too but I will save everyone from it becuase I am sure many are having the same issues. I wish my endo could figure out whats going on but I know it will take time. I am just so frustrated and tired. I am beginning to feel hopeless! Does it ever get better? Ugh
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful new year!


Jodi, honey................have you had these tests run?

The lab tests listed are helpful when it comes to sorting things out.

TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4, TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab.

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Also, have you had a radioactive uptake scan? All of these things should have been done in order to sort things out.

Here is a letter that I strongly advise you to share w/ your fiance, friends and family...........

http://home.rica.net/deecee/information.htm

It does sound like you might have Graves' but it does not matter. The "letter" is good; thyroid disease is terrible no matter what the diagnosis.

Sending hugs,


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

See....... 
they make me feel better everytime I come here!
I dont know anything about this but the symptoms
and the moronic doctors. 
I hope you are feeling well 2-night!arty0006:


----------

